# Is my piranha a rhom ?



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Hello everyone, I've been to this site alot in the past few months as I've invested in a few piranhas... this was sold to me as a rhom, but I think it's still too small to positively identify. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Joe.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

looks liek a rhom to me. But i suck at IDing


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Id also say rhom from the faint black terminal band on the tail. also body shape is similar to juvinile rhoms ive seen. pic isnt the best quality, but nice fish!

Oburi

btw how big is he?


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey guys,

sorry for the pic quality... but he's wild caught and hates when I put the light on, so its damn hard to get a still pic... he's between 2.5 and 3 inches... I'll try to round up a better pic


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

looks like a rhom to me
and a nice one at that
dixon


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

i concur he looks like a rhom to me too


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

looks like a baby elong to me?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Looks like a Rhom to me.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Are his juvenile body spots as elongated vertically as they appear in the picture?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like a Rhom.

I just think the pic makes the spots look more vertical.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey everyone,

Thanks very much to everyone who replied, any information I can get is extremely useful as all my local fish stores are almost completely ignorant to any piranha species other than the Red Bellies. My first picture wasn't that great, so I spent some time today on getting a better one. Any and all replies are greatly appreciated. One of my local fish stores has a Green Tiger piranha and a Brandt piranha and I'm interested in getting one of the two, what is some of you guys' preferences ? Thanks all

Joe.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

rhom


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

awesome rhom joe. he looks very healthy


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I concur. A rhom. As to which type too young to tell really. 


> One of my local fish stores has a Green Tiger piranha and a Brandt piranha and I'm interested in getting one of the two, what is some of you guys' preferences ? Thanks all


Go with the Tiger, but they get big.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

thanks for the words of praise, he's a very cool little fish and will eat any size feeder with a room full of spectators







... I went with the Brandt as the Tiger would just get too damn big (actually I gave to my best friend for Christmas)... however, the Tiger is still sitting at the fish store begging to be bought... (270$ Canadian) so we'll see


----------

